# Who has the BEST Martial Arts site?



## temagami

I've been looking at Martial Arts sites out there and I want to know the BEST one!!!  Not information wise - but style wise.  Great Layout - great graphics - not too many crazy dragons or tiger flying around - maybe it's a tournament site.  What have you seen?  Who is the best?  I'm getting sick of seeing some 8 year old kid putting his/her dojo up on Geocites - it cheapens a school.

I made one which is NOT the best!  (let me make that clear) but I'll post it to get the ball rolling:

www.actonjiujitsu.com


----------



## ackks10

ok i'll help you out ,,www.ackks.com


----------



## jkembry

Perhaps I am biased since I study Uechi-ryu...but I like this one. It is pleasing to the eye and info is readily available with a click.

http://www.koshukai-worldcup.com/home.html

- Jeff -


----------



## DavidCC

Jeff and Temagami, yours are nice, but a bit thin on content.

Mr Elmer, your site is OK but it is very "1990s".  Time for an update!

I hope I am not too biased when I say we have one of the best.

www.kempokarate.com


----------



## temagami

That one isn't bad but the graphics are weak and it looks like a blog. Good content though!  I think the Judo ones are the best:

http://www.judoontario.ca/

http://www.judobc.ca/

I'm going to be making a tournament site just for the fun of it.  You guys can rip it when it's done ;-)


----------



## hapkidonet

Obviously I like the one I created:

http://www.HapkidoNet.com/

It is still young and I'm working on building the membership, but I feel it has tremendous potential and could be more interesting than many of the stale brochure-style websites out there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

It depends on what you're looking for in a site. Mine run from simple to complex.
For mine, hit the drop down at the -very- top of the screen, or goto http://silverstarsites.net/clients.html


----------



## theletch1

Hey, gang!  I just wanted to take a second to head off any potential violations of our TOS before they actually happened.  Yeah, yeah, I know... Theletch is being a wet blanket.:uhyeah:  The forum rules regarding linking to or recruiting for other/competing forums is as follows:
*Forum Promotion / Linking
*1 - Using the forum to solicit members for a competing forum is forbidden. MartialTalk's primary purpose is to be a discussion forum. Just as Coke does not allow Pepsi equal space in their booths, we can not grow by allowing our competition to use us as a free promotional tool. If higher visibility is desired, please contact an Admin for advertising rates. This includes, but is not limited to "Check out my/our/this new forum" type posts. It would be foolish to allow our competitors to freely advertise in our forum, as well as in poor taste for those to just SPAM us seeking to draw away our membership.

The full rules regarding this situation can be found here.  Now, having said all of that... back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## temagami

We can show school and tournament sites right?  Just not forums.

Ha - Look at this site, it's not a martial arts site but it's really cool. 

http://www.blackbeltmonkey.com/

Are there any of these flash website out there for martial arts?  

What I'm thinking is that the majority of all the school sites out there are made by people attending or owning said school - where other businesses / gyms / organizations actually hire out a firm to create their online marketing.


----------



## theletch1

temagami said:


> We can show school and tournament sites right? Just not forums.
> 
> Ha - Look at this site, it's not a martial arts site but it's really cool.
> 
> http://www.blackbeltmonkey.com/
> 
> Are there any of these flash website out there for martial arts?
> 
> What I'm thinking is that the majority of all the school sites out there are made by people attending or owning said school - where other businesses / gyms / organizations actually hire out a firm to create their online marketing.


Right.  Posting links to other forums would be like a car dealership that sells Chevrolets allowing someone to advertise Toyotas in the main lobby.  As for hiring out firms to do marketing/web design out very own Bob Hubbard does a hell of a job at designing and hosting web sites.


----------



## Shicomm

Maybe it's an impossible task to find the best website since everybody has another point of view in what might be a good website.

Imho a good site would be fast and accessable from any brower and/or platform.
If i want to have a look at something that blows my mind visually i'll have a look at sites as  derbauer  or  2advanced


----------

